# jack pauhl



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Just wanted to say a couple things about this guy to the paint community. This guys resources, the time he spends going over products, tools, processes, have been ABSOLUTELY INVALUABLE to me!
from how he trims the edges of his rollers, to single directional rolling with a 9/16" roller, to different ways to handle the varieties of paints out there, I really cannot say I have found a more helpful site, when it comes to his forum or his tutorials.
What do you all think? Does everyone here know of this guy? 
(behr bashers aside)


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

He's definitely been mentioned on here several times since I joined PT. Everything said about him to my recollection has been very positive. I don't think I've ever perused his site though.


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I think this will be an interesting topic. Seems he was a frequent contributor but some didn't like his style and it was obvious, so he quit posting. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I think the Behr bashers chased him away. It was before my time though so don't blame me. I don't think he shows enough concern for the actual finish quality though. Otherwise he wouldn't be wasting his time with the Behr grit.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

He posted tons of very useful information on this site. When I first started on this site in 2010, I implemented a number of his ideas and was impressed with the results. He was also super helpful when private messaged. Cool guy. His love of Behr was probably financially based.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I always find it kind of stupid when people get chased away based on their product/brand choice. If it's working for them, they're running a good business with happy customers, long term... Why not just let things go about what product they use. Do and use what works for you, and don't bash others for what's putting food on their table. This is all assuming of course that people are producing good quality work of course.

That being said, I also find it kind of stupid when people go 'fanboy' all day long on the products they use and espouse them to be the only one that will result in a well done job.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

like I've said, Jack Pauhl, from his forum, his tutorials, just seems to me to be a very sharing, from a painting informational standpoint, guy. he doesn't seem critical, just says, based upon thousands of thousands of hours he's had painting, what works for him. for me, the beveled edges on rollers, thicker naps, and his brush info have already worked miracles. yeah, this should be a good thread!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just looked at the forum. It seems a little quiet over there. Maybe they have February issues as well. I know I'm a cheapskate generally, but I'm not paying $20 per month to see the pro area.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

oh...i didn't pay 20. just signed up email. got to see what I needed!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> oh...i didn't pay 20. just signed up email. got to see what I needed!


Hmm, well maybe the non pro area has lots of good information in there as well. I didn't look around for long enough perhaps. The way they have the forum set up is kind of awkward or maybe I'm just used to the VBulletin way of doing things.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Another member we lost to the Ben Moore fanboiz...he did argue his point though, and stood his ground.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

I bet if you ask the right questions, you could get the same or better answers on PaintTalk that you could there. No man or woman can stand alone in this industry and claim to have knowledge of the whole thing. There's too much breadth to it. Seems like a lot of painters struggle to ask the right questions, though, so maybe a site like that isn't a bad idea after all.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

driftweed said:


> Another member we lost to the Ben Moore fanboiz...he did argue his point though, and stood his ground.


Out of curiosity, if two people are debating (each for one brand), what makes one a fanboy and the other someone worthy standing their ground? Is it that you agree with one and not the other, or is there another qualifying factor? Seems like there's so much hostility here towards people just in my short time here. People disagreeing with each other is a good thing. It's a chance to learn. I don't understand why everything's treated as a personal affront.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hmm, well maybe the non pro area has lots of good information in there as well. I didn't look around for long enough perhaps. The way they have the forum set up is kind of awkward or maybe I'm just used to the VBulletin way of doing things.


http://www.jackpauhl.com/

http://jackpauhl.proboards.com/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Any commentary he has regarding paint brands is generally very professional and not derogatory. Completely unlike me of course. And his techniques are good, valid, and not at all vague and misleading like some Youtube paint shows are. Although I bet he does get a monthly stipend from Behr.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

At one time, didn't Vermontpainter believe jackpauhl was Brian (Out of the Bucket Brian)? That was a real brain twister:blink:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Please tell me there is someone else here that remembers that. I don't want to be the last man standing from that era.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

also in no way am I saying I don't get phenomenal help here!! yall guys rock too! was just tossing out other resources!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> also in no way am I saying I don't get phenomenal help here!! yall guys rock too! was just tossing out other resources!!


Generally, I tend to trust the tangibles within my own region rather than rely on social media personalities. But, I have found Paint talk to be interesting as a painters venue.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I always liked JP. The guy was a painting machine and backed it up. Yeah he tired of the anti-Behr crowd, yet he always had the videos to prove his point. I don't know if some felt intimidated by him or their own egos got in the way.....that's usually the case around here. But he was always professional and helpful to anyone who interacted with him. I'm glad he's doing well and still helping others. Wish we had more like him in the industry because he didn't come across as egotistical or anything else. He'll always have my respect.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Very informative guy; I've been browsing his articles and considered purchasing a few of his booklets over the last few weeks. He's pretty adamant about a lot of his opinions - for instance, his thoughts on Purdy brushes. I find they do a great job for what I do (which isn't much different than what anyone else does with em' ) whereas he thinks they are trash. But just because I don't agree with some of those opinions doesn't mean he isn't a very helpful, informative, and well studied person and his videos are a great showcase of skill.



NotAChemist said:


> Out of curiosity, if two people are debating (each for one brand), what makes one a fanboy and the other someone worthy standing their ground? Is it that you agree with one and not the other, or is there another qualifying factor? Seems like there's so much hostility here towards people just in my short time here. People disagreeing with each other is a good thing. It's a chance to learn. I don't understand why everything's treated as a personal affront.


I'm not in these arguments, but in my opinion "fanboyism" is when someone refuses to learn from points presented to them and ignores them, only taking into consideration points and opinions that benefit their side of the spectrum. If they aren't doing that, then I'd just consider it a good and honest discussion! 

I like different paints from almost all of the companies talked about - just depends on the job/substrate - but I'm sure someone will always be able to find a reason as to why one product is better than the other no matter the company.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

This thread on JP got me thinking.

One of the things I've always had the hardest time with this forum is the "hate" for Behr and how any thread about it is treated, not to mention the individuals who post about it.

I made a lot of money doing insurance resto work. Most insurance companies required you to use their accounts at the box stores unless the claimant could prove a non box store paint was used. Yeah, I've painted my share of Behr paints along with anything else they carried. Keep in mind, you had a stated $ amount allowed per gallon.

Are there better paints out there? Sure there are. And, there are a helluva lot worse. Some even owned by the major paint mfgs that have their own free standing stores. My major complaint with Behr was brush drag. But you know, I had the same problem with SW SuperPaint. A splash of water or extender solved the problem. The smell? After so many years of painting, spraying finishes, etc., my smell factor probably isn't so delicate anymore. But, I don't ever recall a HO complaining about it.

The kicker in these anti-Behr threads was that it was almost implied, and in some cases - implied, that only a hack would use Behr. You watch any JP video and tell me what you see that would make him a hack. I never considered myself a hack. Neither did my customers, accountant, or banker. I've always said that if you consider yourself a professional painter, you should be able to apply just about any product and have a professional appearance to it when it's done. Yeah, you may find your regular choice of roller cover doesn't do the job and you'll have to use something else. I always knew what roller cover worked best for what paint.

Now, if you have the luxury of using your preferred paint on every job, then the Behr threads shouldn't have anything to do with you. 

Last fall I visited a past customer who had a house over 6K sf. She wanted Behr as her relative worked for Behr. She picked the colors, picked up the paint, and had it on the job. 2 coats through out. The house was done 8 years ago and still looks good....while raising 2 boys and 2 German Shepherds. Funny thing, her money was just as green as anyone elses and my bank didn't reject it....

And then there's the kicker of the kid behind the counter. Keerist, I've been to some non box stores that had the same type behind their counter. Go figure. Do you think I'm going to ask some kid for product or painting advice anyway? I usually have a pretty good knowledge of what I need and what I want when I go in there.

But, it's just not worth it to try and explain all of this in thread after thread when Behr is mentioned. We just end up locking them down and trashing them. Not due to the OP, but due to our members.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

I think product wise, tool wise, knowledge wise, performance wise JP does an excellent job of explaining the why's, how's and what's. I haven't used much behr, but he sure likes that enamel, and dang it looks good. 
he has helped me, through his articles, figure out why sherwin products frame so much...it's not because they suck so bad, it's because the cut needs to dry first then rolled. and like I said, hand cut beveled edges on roller covers are gold.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Confession time:

All the trim in my house is painted. Behr Ultra White semi-gloss. Exterior. All primed with oil-based CoverStain and two coats of the white sprayed with a FF tip. I'm still alive as is the wife. Always had and have large dogs. Soap and water cleans it right up. After 12 years any yellowing is almost non-existent. I'd use it again. The walls are SW Cashmere low lustre.


----------



## RP Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Wolfgang said:


> Confession time:
> 
> All the trim in my house is painted. Behr Ultra White semi-gloss. Exterior. All primed with oil-based CoverStain and two coats of the white sprayed with a FF tip. I'm still alive as is the wife. Always had and have large dogs. Soap and water cleans it right up. After 12 years any yellowing is almost non-existent. I'd use it again. The walls are SW Cashmere low lustre.


You expect us to believe your house didn't implode as soon as Behr made contact with your trim? 

Yeah, okay


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I always liked JP. The guy was a painting machine and backed it up. Yeah he tired of the anti-Behr crowd, yet he always had the videos to prove his point. I don't know if some felt intimidated by him or their own egos got in the way.....that's usually the case around here. But he was always professional and helpful to anyone who interacted with him. I'm glad he's doing well and still helping others. Wish we had more like him in the industry because he didn't come across as egotistical or anything else. He'll always have my respect.


I Think the problem was that it was very difficult to achieve some of the very impressive results that he did. Although I have limited experience with the products he endorsed I still was unable to make it look as good as he did. He had a very impressive style and achieved very professional results and it was always confusing to me personally as I only achieved those kind of results with more expensive products. I salute him for his passion and his efforts to inform others about what professional results look like despite the brand that he so passionately endorsed.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

There were also accusations that Jack was posting pics of wet finishes rather than dried and cured finishes. The so called "Wettergate" gave the impression that he was producing exquisit finishes while some believed he was being deceptive. Pretty funny stuff actually.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

CApainter said:


> There were also accusations that Jack was posting pics of wet finishes rather than dried and cured finishes. The so called "Wettergate" gave the impression that he was producing exquisit finishes while some believed he was being deceptive. Pretty funny stuff actually.


Just think it was kinda shameful the way he was treated at times. He and I shared some PM's on it and he hung in there as long as he could....longer than I would've. Still think he was / is a class act.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PACman said:


> I think the Behr bashers chased him away. It was before my time though so don't blame me. I don't think he shows enough concern for the actual finish quality though. Otherwise he wouldn't be wasting his time with the Behr grit.


He's in hibernation!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Exactoman said:


> Just wanted to say a couple things about this guy to the paint community. This guys resources, the time he spends going over products, tools, processes, have been ABSOLUTELY INVALUABLE to me!
> from how he trims the edges of his rollers, to single directional rolling with a 9/16" roller, to different ways to handle the varieties of paints out there, I really cannot say I have found a more helpful site, when it comes to his forum or his tutorials.
> What do you all think? Does everyone here know of this guy?
> (behr bashers aside)


Jack knows the bear facts.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

CApainter said:


> At one time, didn't Vermontpainter believe jackpauhl was Brian (Out of the Bucket Brian)? That was a real brain twister:blink:


I'm not sure if I remember that. However, Vermont was another awesome contributor. I don't think he liked the shenanigans around here.

How about Wills fresh coat? Loved that guy. I know he was abrasive, but I spoke to him on the phone regarding some training. He was as nice as can be. 

Where is Oden? His vacation is almost over...right?

SR is missing too. 

I actually miss Bill a little. Just a smidgen though.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Both Scott and Jack Pauhl are over on Facebook. Just sayin.. :whistling2:

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

PACman said:


> I think the Behr bashers chased him away. It was before my time though so don't blame me. I don't think he shows enough concern for the actual finish quality though. Otherwise he wouldn't be wasting his time with the Behr grit.


What makes it so gritty for you?

I can run flawless mirror dipped like finishes with premium plus .
Not even the ultra.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

This guys changes the game.
The capicity to log all the information and make it teachable is amazing. Thank god for brian. 

I implemented as much as i could into my type of work and im killing it.

Had to admit as well that behr is really good paint.

Its not my everyday brand i use alot of stuff. But behr is good.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

CApainter said:


> At one time, didn't Vermontpainter believe jackpauhl was Brian (Out of the Bucket Brian)? That was a real brain twister:blink:



never happened I promise you. Scott knows both of those guys very well


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Both Scott and Jack Pauhl are over on Facebook. Just sayin.. :whistling2:
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I will not use Facebook. I just as soon not have friends.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Confession time:
> 
> All the trim in my house is painted. Behr Ultra White semi-gloss. Exterior. All primed with oil-based CoverStain and two coats of the white sprayed with a FF tip. I'm still alive as is the wife. Always had and have large dogs. Soap and water cleans it right up. After 12 years any yellowing is almost non-existent. I'd use it again. The walls are SW Cashmere low lustre.


Didn't you have a fire?


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I just used behr on a small job. It actually covered really well. Lot of drag though.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just used behr on a small job. It actually covered really well. Lot of drag though.


even with water or extender?


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Just think it was kinda shameful the way he was treated at times. He and I shared some PM's on it and he hung in there as long as he could....longer than I would've. Still think he was / is a class act.


I guess that's what I'm saying...he was how I even found painttalk back in the day...as back then I was all about his approach. And then reading how some guys kind of mocked his behr approach I kind of lost touch with sticking with JPS philosophy to painting. But rereading a lot of what he says, his straight forward way of saying it, I know I wasted a lot of time and learning by not sticking by his shared wisdom and COMBINING it from what I get here as well as with my EXPERIENCE. the guy knows what he's doing and for those I think that have a lot of introductory experimental questions, his few sites tackle most of them.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Not to derail, but since we're talking about members of yesteryear, LastCraftsman was another who seemed to make quite a bit of effort to submit well thought-out replies, only to be met with hostility. I didn't know him, other than reading his posts, but he seemed to strive to be true to his namesake. He must have been an extremely fast typer though, judging by the length of some of his posts.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Clearlycut said:


> What makes it so gritty for you?
> 
> I can run flawless mirror dipped like finishes with premium plus .
> Not even the ultra.


Nothing makes it gritty for me. Just a testing device called a fineness of grind gauge or a Hegman gauge. Most behr paints have a very coarse pigment grind in comparison with other paint brands. Someone would have to be extremely picky to be able to spot it on a wall, but if you look at the dried paint film magnified 10x it is very noticeable. Especially on Semigloss films. Of course not very many people look at a wall with a 10x magnifier but that is kind of what they are counting on. If you look at a coat of semigloss Marquee at 20x it looks like the surface of the moon compared to just about any other Semigloss because of the huge micro-spheres in it. That's part of what they do to get it to "paint and prime in one coat". Make the film thicker by using micro-spheres to bulk it up instead of true pigments. It's one of the modern wonders of technology.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> Nothing makes it gritty for me. Just a testing device called a fineness of grind gauge or a Hegman gauge. Most behr paints have a very coarse pigment grind in comparison with other paint brands. Someone would have to be extremely picky to be able to spot it on a wall, but if you look at the dried paint film magnified 10x it is very noticeable. Especially on Semigloss films. Of course not very many people look at a wall with a 10x magnifier but that is kind of what they are counting on. If you look at a coat of semigloss Marquee at 20x it looks like the surface of the moon compared to just about any other Semigloss because of the huge micro-spheres in it. That's part of what they do to get it to "paint and prime in one coat". Make the film thicker by using micro-spheres to bulk it up instead of true pigments. It's one of the modern wonders of technology.


 Oh and the Premium Plus doesn't have the large gauge micro-spheres that Marquee does so it is actually a pretty good smooth surface. Premium Plus Ultra is kind of in the middle.


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

PACman said:


> Nothing makes it gritty for me. Just a testing device called a fineness of grind gauge or a Hegman gauge. Most behr paints have a very coarse pigment grind in comparison with other paint brands. Someone would have to be extremely picky to be able to spot it on a wall, but if you look at the dried paint film magnified 10x it is very noticeable. Especially on Semigloss films. Of course not very many people look at a wall with a 10x magnifier but that is kind of what they are counting on. If you look at a coat of semigloss Marquee at 20x it looks like the surface of the moon compared to just about any other Semigloss because of the huge micro-spheres in it. That's part of what they do to get it to "paint and prime in one coat". Make the film thicker by using micro-spheres to bulk it up instead of true pigments. It's one of the modern wonders of technology.


Thanks for shining light on that. Ill be first to admit ive never thought of what you said. Now ill be digging on that for a while.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

PACman said:


> Nothing makes it gritty for me. Just a testing device called a fineness of grind gauge or a Hegman gauge. Most behr paints have a very coarse pigment grind in comparison with other paint brands. Someone would have to be extremely picky to be able to spot it on a wall, but if you look at the dried paint film magnified 10x it is very noticeable. Especially on Semigloss films. Of course not very many people look at a wall with a 10x magnifier but that is kind of what they are counting on. If you look at a coat of semigloss Marquee at 20x it looks like the surface of the moon compared to just about any other Semigloss because of the huge micro-spheres in it. That's part of what they do to get it to "paint and prime in one coat". Make the film thicker by using micro-spheres to bulk it up instead of true pigments. It's one of the modern wonders of technology.


awesome.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

PACman said:


> Nothing makes it gritty for me. Just a testing device called a fineness of grind gauge or a Hegman gauge. Most behr paints have a very coarse pigment grind in comparison with other paint brands. Someone would have to be extremely picky to be able to spot it on a wall, but if you look at the dried paint film magnified 10x it is very noticeable. Especially on Semigloss films. Of course not very many people look at a wall with a 10x magnifier but that is kind of what they are counting on. If you look at a coat of semigloss Marquee at 20x it looks like the surface of the moon compared to just about any other Semigloss because of the huge micro-spheres in it. That's part of what they do to get it to "paint and prime in one coat". Make the film thicker by using micro-spheres to bulk it up instead of true pigments. It's one of the modern wonders of technology.


The coarse grind is what makes it so good.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

epretot said:


> The coarse grind is what makes it so good.


Ok. Whatever. It's what makes it easier, along with the added drag, for diy'ers to get it applied 6-8 mils thick to get the one coat coverage. Finer ground pigments and smaller, much more expensive micro-spheres actually provide better hide and a much smoother dried surface. Think of a room with a black floor. If you put a layer of beach balls on it and looked at it from above, you would see quite a bit of black showing through. But, as soon as you put a second layer on the floor, which is essentially what you are doing when you put a coat of paint on 8 mils thick, there is no more black showing through.

Now imagine putting a layer of ping-pong balls on the same floor and looking down on it from above. You would see very little black. Now imagine those ping-pong balls applied at the same thickness of two layers of beach balls.

Also think about this, try walking from one side of a room with two layers of beach balls in it. Kind of hard isn't it? That would be drag. Believe it or not walking across the same room with the ping-pong balls at the same thickness as the beach balls is relatively easy, less drag. 

Another thing, if you jumped onto that same floor covered with two layers of beach balls from a three story building and jumped on it with the same thickness of ping-pong balls, which would keep you from busting your a55 on the floor?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

He's a good guy


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

epretot said:


> The coarse grind is what makes it so good.


There's literally no positive to coarser pigments other than making sure DIYers and hack painters apply slower/thicker coats. Anyone competent can apply at the same mils, faster, and get a better looking finish to boot. Unless you have some actual evidence that speaks otherwise- if so, I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Exactoman said:


> http://www.jackpauhl.com/
> 
> http://jackpauhl.proboards.com/


Hmm, yep that's the site I was on (the second one). If you scroll down there's a section called "Pro Member" which I thought was the equivalent of PT in the sense it was for actual painters. That's the area I was mentioning that costs the $20. Again, I haven't surfed around on there much though.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

To me, paint is kind of like a chef's knife. What brand they use tells you a lot about the person using it. Can you still hold down a job with a $ 5 knife from Wal-Mart? Sure you can. Same with paint. And, just like paint, someone with the right skills can still often make somewhat acceptable results even with a crappy knife. But they're going to work slower and produce less quality results with the cheapo than they would with a Victorinox or something better. Further, the chef with the cheapo knife is probably gonna get jabbed by their coworkers a bit or told to go take it to McDonalds. Cheap materials bely a cheap person and _usually_ a cheap job. If all you want is to take home a paycheck at the end of the job and you don't care about doing better or making more money, why discuss your paint choices anyways? If your mind's already set? That's how I see it anyways. I've got a hot cuppa going cold, so I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

We've all had our share of cheap customers. In the end, if they're happy with the results and you get paid, I don't see much difference. Money's in the bank, just like anyone else's. Spends the same.

But, this is an argument that you'll find on any trade forum. Everyone has their likes and dislikes, what works best for them, etc.. I have a friend who is probably one of the best mechanics you'll find and can do it all, and do it right the first time. He has a collection of the most rag-tag tools you'll ever see, but they get the job done.


Keep in mind we're painters. Some of you may want to see it different as that. Some of you want to make things harder than they have to be. Know your products, know your application skills, know how to troubleshoot. Simple. Own a business? Know your numbers, know your production skills and rates, run an honest business. Again, simple.

I read thread after thread in this forum, many of them dealing with the same subject, that boil down to people making things harder than they have to be. If that's your thing, have at it. Me? I'd rather deal without the hassles and grow my business. I don't know if it's the television, social media, or what that has turned all of this into drama. It really doesn't have to be.


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

Wolfgang said:


> Keep in mind we're painters. Some of you may want to see it different as that. Some of you want to make things harder than they have to be. Know your products, know your application skills, know how to troubleshoot. Simple. Own a business? Know your numbers, know your production skills and rates, run an honest business. Again, simple.


If it's all so simple, why are there so many people here with so many posts (honest question, I'm not trying to take the piss out of you)? You're at 8,000-something and not even the person I've seen with most. I'm not saying it's rocket science, but there's more to paint than any one person could learn in a lifetime. If you're just saying that knowledge isn't necessary to stay afloat as a business- sure, I'd be a fool to disagree. But if that's your feeling on the subject, why be a member of a forum? That's my question. I don't question for a minute that making a living is relatively simple.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I read thread after thread in this forum, many of them dealing with the same subject, that boil down to people making things harder than they have to be. If that's your thing, have at it. Me? I'd rather deal without the hassles and grow my business.* I don't know if it's the television, social media, or what that has turned all of this into drama. It really doesn't have to be*.


It's social media. 

Social media affords anyone the opportunity to be heard 24/7. And when a user believes they're more clever, intelligent, and righteously burdened with saving everyone else from themselves, the more everyone will have to hear about it, until they're banned from somewhere. 

I leave all of the righteous indignation to the internet super heros. My humility keeps me happy enough At the end of the day, it's just painting afterall.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NotAChemist said:


> If it's all so simple, why are there so many people here with so many posts (honest question, I'm not trying to take the piss out of you)? You're at 8,000-something and not even the person I've seen with most. I'm not saying it's rocket science, but there's more to paint than any one person could learn in a lifetime. If you're just saying that knowledge isn't necessary to stay afloat as a business- sure, I'd be a fool to disagree. But if that's your feeling on the subject, why be a member of a forum? That's my question. I don't question for a minute that making a living is relatively simple.


Paragraph 3 of the post you're referring to refers to knowledge. Never said anything about not being knowledgeable. And knowledge is necessary to have a successful and growing business. 

8K+ posts is nothing anymore when you consider it's been since 2008 and being a Mod. At times I find it humorous that before I was a Mod I was considered calm, logical, and wise.....other members comments. After becoming a Mod, I guess I'm just stupid. Such is life.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

NotAChemist said:


> To me, paint is kind of like a chef's knife. What brand they use tells you a lot about the person using it. Can you still hold down a job with a $ 5 knife from Wal-Mart? Sure you can. Same with paint. And, just like paint, someone with the right skills can still often make somewhat acceptable results even with a crappy knife. But they're going to work slower and produce less quality results with the cheapo than they would with a Victorinox or something better. Further, the chef with the cheapo knife is probably gonna get jabbed by their coworkers a bit or told to go take it to McDonalds. Cheap materials bely a cheap person and _usually_ a cheap job. If all you want is to take home a paycheck at the end of the job and you don't care about doing better or making more money, why discuss your paint choices anyways? If your mind's already set? That's how I see it anyways. I've got a hot cuppa going cold, so I think I'll leave it at that.


Could you imagine showing up on Cut throat kitchen with a cheap a55 knife! Poor old Gordon Ramsey would stroke out!

Henkels for me. Since high school. The German made ones though not the Chinese made ones with the "German grade" steel.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolfgang said:


> We've all had our share of cheap customers. In the end, if they're happy with the results and you get paid, I don't see much difference. Money's in the bank, just like anyone else's. Spends the same.
> 
> But, this is an argument that you'll find on any trade forum. Everyone has their likes and dislikes, what works best for them, etc.. I have a friend who is probably one of the best mechanics you'll find and can do it all, and do it right the first time. He has a collection of the most rag-tag tools you'll ever see, but they get the job done.
> 
> ...


His name wasn't Pete was it? From West Virginia? The FAA pulled his license when they looked in his tool box. They can do that you know. Wonder why?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> It's social media.
> 
> Social media affords anyone the opportunity to be heard 24/7. And when a user believes they're more clever, intelligent, and righteously burdened with saving everyone else from themselves, the more everyone will have to hear about it, until they're banned from somewhere.
> 
> I leave all of the righteous indignation to the internet super heros. My humility keeps me happy enough At the end of the day, it's just painting afterall.


:vs_peace::vs_clouds:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Surviving an internet social media site for any length of time, without getting permabanned, requires an understanding of the social part of social media. I've managed to achieve social media longevity by not burdening myself with being the smartest, or the wittiest, man in the room. Its given me peace of mind....and entertainment..*chuckle*


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

Wolfgang said:


> Paragraph 3 of the post you're referring to refers to knowledge. Never said anything about not being knowledgeable. And knowledge is necessary to have a successful and growing business.
> 
> 8K+ posts is nothing anymore when you consider it's been since 2008 and being a Mod. At times I find it humorous that before I was a Mod I was considered calm, logical, and wise.....other members comments. After becoming a Mod, I guess I'm just stupid. Such is life.


 I'd say knowledge includes knowledge of your product, so I'm still a bit confused about your point. It's either simple and not worth discussing, or it's not simple and is worth discussing. Maybe we can just amicably agree to disagree; I feel this is a conversation worth having, you don't. Disagreeing is okay- a good thing even- as long as it's not escalated into something else. That's how I see it, at least.

And fyi, I don't think anyone's intelligence is being cast into doubt here. If I implied that somehow in my post, that wasn't my intention and I apologize.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahh...posting style and IP come back very telling Mr. NotAChemist.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As long as we all realize that the important work we do in our lives, does not include participating in social media, (unless that's your job of course, or you don't have a life), the better off we'll all be. After all, no one here has been obligated by PT to contribute any intellectual material, other than the Admins and maybe mods.

And although free sites like this one allows for anyone who joins, the opportunity to share their genius with the world, no one's obligated to agree with it, apply it, or even care about it. And that certainly doesn't make them hacks.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

JP did a video of his tool bag. This video impressed me, it was like a little rolling gang box that had everything you could possibly need.

I always strive to do the same. Having what you need when you need it at any giving moment makes for a more efficient program.

But I will not be the 1st or last here to say I did not agree with all of his systems or videos. I do miss his input but now that he is doing his own gig its on to greener pastures for JP Good on ya man.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Exactoman said:


> http://www.jackpauhl.com/
> 
> http://jackpauhl.proboards.com/


The site looks a little slow, or maybe it is relatively new. Either way it is good to see him again on the interwebs. I know he is active on fb but it is easy to miss stuff on fb where as a forum archives the info cleaner. 

Myself I am pretty set in my ways and never got on board with any of JP's techniques but he was all about production and time saving tips. And I know he was/is easily approachable and no doubt his sharing of information has helped many. 



CApainter said:


> At one time, didn't Vermontpainter believe jackpauhl was Brian (Out of the Bucket Brian)? That was a real brain twister:blink:


The wild west days lol. If he did I think it was in jest due to them sharing the same first name. 


Dave Mac said:


> never happened I promise you. Scott knows both of those guys very well


Are you implying that Scott is all three of these characters? Mind blown. :lol:


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Where is JP*



mudbone said:


> He's in hibernation!


Mudbone, don't you mean "hiBehrnation?" 

futtyos


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Confession time:
> 
> All the trim in my house is painted. Behr Ultra White semi-gloss. Exterior. All primed with oil-based CoverStain and two coats of the white sprayed with a FF tip. I'm still alive as is the wife. Always had and have large dogs. Soap and water cleans it right up. After 12 years any yellowing is almost non-existent. I'd use it again. The walls are SW Cashmere low lustre.


I've seen boogers on walls last 12 years. I hardly think thats a measure of quality _in_ a house.
Put that stuff _on_ a house and tell me what you have in a decade.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Bender said:


> I've seen boogers on walls last 12 years. I hardly think thats a measure of quality _in_ a house.
> Put that stuff _on_ a house and tell me what you have in a decade.


How? I can't get a booger to last more than 5-6 years on a wall. Hell, I stopped giving 5 year warranties on em. Too risky.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Paragraph 3 of the post you're referring to refers to knowledge. Never said anything about not being knowledgeable. And knowledge is necessary to have a successful and growing business.
> 
> 8K+ posts is nothing anymore when you consider it's been since 2008 and being a Mod. At times I find it humorous that before I was a Mod I was considered calm, logical, and wise.....other members comments. After becoming a Mod, I guess I'm just stupid. Such is life.


I remember rebellious and being banned a lot


----------

